# للبيع محل مميز 65م بالمنطقه الثامنه بمدينه نصر



## اسلام محمد (22 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الاعــــلان : 122122
للبيع محل مميز بالمنطقه الثامنه بمدينه نصر مساحته 65متر عبارة عن ....
•	بارتفاع 6متر ونصف .... يصلح لجميع الانشطه
المطلـــوب / 660 الف جنيـــه (قابل للتفاوض)
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

